# So how many of you go by nicknames?



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Believe it or not, my nickname is Squirrel. If you knew me nowadays you might call me bear, because I've aged and have a pot belly, chest hair that creeps out of button up shirts like a monster's claw, and an Alaskan looking beard. People think "why does this bloated furry monster call himself Squirrel". I'm not sure why either, they just called me it since I was six and it stuck.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I had Finnish-Swedish nicknames of endearment that my parents used on me as a baby and child, but they don't use them for me anymore. Instead, we use those nicknames to talk to our squirrels and birds in our backyard.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't need a nickname since my name's already Nick :lol:


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

I almost always go by my proper name, Stephen, with everyone, but I also have several nicknames: Steveo (steev-oh; immediate family occasionally), Steve (some acquaintances), Stevie (some old high school acquaintances), Stevie Wonder (more acquaintances), Steve-o-rama (my mother occasionally), etc.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes,
My wife has always called me Bod, nobody else does?
Don't know why as my name is Chris


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I tell people it's Ace. But no one calls me that.

Even when I dress like this.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I often used to be called 'H' due to it being the first initial of my surname but it has fallen into disuse as I now rarely see any of the people who used to call me by it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a number of people who call me "Triscuit"  but it's not really a general use nickname. People close to me call me it sometimes to be endearing, but I wouldn't have most people call me that.

Also, sometimes people call me "Tris" after they get to know me and I also get "Big T" sometimes from a few friends lol


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

A few folks name me things after the Harmonica I tend to carry around -- not that I can play it very well  I watched a few too many Westerns. There is also a girl who calls me "twinkle toes" after my habit of jumping and dashing around the house. 

Additionally, it is a guilty pleasure of mine to give people I have just met fake last names. My actual last name is long, flat and unpronounceable for foreigners. Whatever I come up with at the time works: "Justice", "Lawless", "Phoenix", "Hazlitt", "Wolff", "Bad(d)", "Haydn", "Sibelius" (people who don't listen to classical music..), "Iphigenia", "Atlas", "Westwood"! Occasionally they raise an eyebrow and go: "..really?" The most amusing of these tend to earn me nicknames -- which stick even after the deceit has been uncovered! 

They are usually but transient acquaintances though -- as they disappear, so does a part of my identity! :tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> A few folks name me things after the Harmonica I tend to carry around -- not that I can play it very well  I watched a few too many Westerns. There is also a girl who calls me "twinkle toes" after my habit of jumping and dashing around the house.
> 
> Additionally, it is a guilty pleasure of mine to give people I have just met fake last names. My actual last name is long, flat and unpronounceable for foreigners. Whatever I come up with at the time works: "Justice", "Lawless", "Phoenix", "Hazlitt", "Wolff", "Bad(d)", "Haydn", "Sibelius" (people who don't listen to classical music..), "Iphigenia", "Atlas", "Westwood"! Occasionally they raise an eyebrow and go: "..really?" The most amusing of these tend to earn me nicknames -- which stick even after the deceit has been uncovered!
> 
> They are usually but transient acquaintances though -- as they disappear, so does a part of my identity! :tiphat:


When they ask for my name at coffee shops, restaurants, etc. I always give them a fake one. Usually it's something pedestrian and innocuous like Tim or Kevin or something but I should try Sibelius next time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

They call me pithy; just pithy.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SeptimalTritone said:


> When they ask for my name at coffee shops, restaurants, etc. I always give them a fake one. Usually it's something pedestrian and innocuous like Tim or Kevin or something but I should try Sibelius next time.


But the "What is your name" asked at the coffeeshop is _the perfect venue for playing around a bit._

"Anton"

"Igor"

"Sedgwick"

"Major"

"Balthazar"

"Darling"

etc.

_When traveling abroad, or anywhere the native language is not yours, it is best to choose a name in that language -- otherwise, when they call it out with their particular accented inflection, you might not recognize it. <g>_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I voted no before I remembered that after I started writing arrangements for my church band, they called Maestro. And the sax quartet was so annoyed that I always wanted to go home to my family at 9 at night rather than keep practicing, they called me Grandpa.

Of course, my grandkids call me Papa. I like that one. At least it sounds great when they say it.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

PetrB said:


> But the "What is your name" asked at the coffeeshop is _the perfect venue for playing around a bit._
> 
> "Anton"
> 
> ...


The hardest one to say with a straight face is Anton.

OH SNAP!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> I voted no before I remembered that after I started writing arrangements for my church band, they called Maestro. And the sax quartet was so annoyed that I always wanted to go home to my family at 9 at night rather than keep practicing, they called me Grandpa.
> 
> Of course, my grandkids call me Papa. I like that one. At least it sounds great when they say it.


Isn't that a Porteguese thing? I called my grandfather Papa, and now my brother is Papa.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

My best friend sometimes calls me 'Ernie'. Apparently he and a few others snigger behind my back because there are times they decide "_...you're being all Hemingway" _- but nothing could be further from the truth. I am a placid and simple soul.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

My wife has a soppy fondness for cute furry animals and calls me.....dear me, is that the time?....must be getting along....


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ less of that. Out with it!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

My nicknames used to be "Carrot Top" in school, or "Ginger", because of the colour of my hair. I hated it, of course.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was a child of eight, I adored rice pudding - I still love rice in any shape and form - so my Scottish father used to call me 'Rita Rice-Face'; or sometimes 'Minnie the Moocher' after the song, as my given name was 'Mary', for which 'Minnie' is a common form in Scotland.

At school I too was sometimes 'Ginger' or 'Carrots', but I never minded; I was proud of my hair.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ my former partner had red hair. She'd prominent teeth and big, wide eyes. So at school she was teased mercilessly - they called her 'Bugs' (Bunny) for the teeth and sometimes 'Bugeyes'. My girlfriend is half-Danish and so has an uncommon first name. When that's coupled with the fact that when she was 14 she was already 5' 8" or something and as thin as a rake, some of her school years were hell. She says it never bothered her, but her mother has told me differently. She certainly had the last laugh though - next month she's on the catwalk in London and then Milan for the fashion weeks. *blows raspberry a la Spike Milligan*. Anyway, I've two nicknames for her: 'Selina' or 'Alf'.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

SeptimalTritone said:


> When they ask for my name at coffee shops, restaurants, etc. I always give them a fake one. Usually it's something pedestrian and innocuous like Tim or Kevin or something but I should try Sibelius next time.


I've always loved the sound of Sibelius -- but maybe that's just me :lol:

(_The Sound of Sibelius_ -- sounds like some sort of documentary!)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Isn't that a Porteguese thing? I called my grandfather Papa, and now my brother is Papa.


Interesting. But that's not so in my case; it's just what they started calling me. The other grandfather is called Pop. Somehow they keep it straight.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> When I was a child of eight, I adored rice pudding - I still love rice in any shape and form - so my Scottish father used to call me 'Rita Rice-Face'; or sometimes 'Minnie the Moocher' after the song, as my given name was 'Mary', for which 'Minnie' is a common form in Scotland.
> 
> At school I too was sometimes 'Ginger' or 'Carrots', but I never minded; I was proud of my hair.


The ginger invasion is going as planned. Soon, soon the pale children will feed on souls galore.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

My name is Frank, but some of my friends call me either Frankistotle or Frankrates (As in Aristotle or Socrates) because they say I'm always thinking deeply about things.

When I was very young my parents called me "The Phantom" because no matter where we went, as soon as we would arrive (in a Supermarket, Mall, Store, & just about anywhere else) I would disappear only to show back up just when they were about to leave.

There are a lot of other names I've been called, but this is a family web site.

V


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cosmo

Slick

.................


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Cosmo
> 
> Slick
> 
> .................


Kramer? :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Kramer? :lol:


Nope, both names were given several decades prior the invention of the television


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Nickname only. That is, my real first name appears on bank statements, and on my mother's lips when she's being faux-stern with me (not very often now, as I'm 55 and live at the other end of the country from her!). Otherwise, I've always been known as 'Sandy'.


----------

